# Ayuda con fuente de 5V DC a partir de Bombillo Ahorrador



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola 

Necesito un poco de ayuda para desarrollar un circuito, a partir de los componentes de un bombillo ahorrador (transistores, diodos y capacitores de alto voltaje, núcleo de ferrita) para construir un oscilador autooscilante. En el núcleo habría un enrollado de 5V, el cual con un diodo y un capacitor me daría el voltaje necesario para alimentar un timer fabricado con chips TTL. El consumo de este timer será de 500mA lo que nos da una potencia de 2,5W. Esta potencia es menor que la mínima que entregan los bombillos ahorradores que es de 5W. Por esta razón creo que es posible lograr este circuito.

Mi idea es la siguiente, rectificar el voltaje de la línea de 110V CA y filtrarla, usando los diodos y capacitores del circuito del bombillo ahorrador. Luego rebobinar convenientemente el núcleo de ferrita y con uno de los transistores pues completar el auto-oscilante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

¿ Y si partiendo de un bombillo ahorrador , sacás el transformadorcito , hacés un dibujo prolijo de como iban conectadas las patas , lo hervís para desarmarlo sin romperlo y le rebobinás el secundario ?

Acordate que suelen tener entremezclados los primarios y secundarios. 

Además es facil porque tienen muy pocas espiras 

Saludos !


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> le rebobinás el secundario


¿Cuantas espiras? Ese es el detalle. 

Mi primer pensamiento fue usarlo como está y tratar de enrollar el devanado de 5V encima de los que ya tiene y utilizarlo así mismo, por supuesto sin la lámpara, pero precisamente el detalle está en que el circuito secundario se entremezcla con el primario y ne si funcionará sin la lámpara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

MetroBioCen dijo:


> ¿Cuantas espiras? Ese es el detalle.
> 
> Mi primer pensamiento fue usarlo como está y tratar de enrollar el devanado de 5V encima de los que ya tiene y utilizarlo así mismo, por supuesto sin la lámpara, pero precisamente el detalle está en que el circuito secundario se entremezcla con el primario y ne si funcionará sin la lámpara.


 
Prueba y error , si tenés espacio bobinale 4 o 5 espiras y probá con rectificado de onda completa (si o si díodos rápidos ) y un capacitor electrolítico.

Mirá que éstas fuentes sin carga no arrancan.

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prueba y error , si tenés espacio bobinale 4 o 5 espiras y probá con rectificado de onda completa (si o si díodos rápidos ) y un capacitor electrolítico.
> 
> Mirá que éstas fuentes sin carga no arrancan.
> 
> Saludos !



¿pero se puede hace un circuito de arranque sin carga?


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> Mirá que éstas fuentes sin carga no arrancan.


Yo quiero usar como carga mi circuito de 5V, que tendría una carga menor que la lámpara pero al final sería una carga también. Lo que no sé es si puedo sustituir la lámpara por una resistencia para cerrar el circuito. Por supuesto sería una resistencia grande para evitar sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Se puede probar de cargarlas antes del rectificador con un capacitor . . . siempre estoy que voy a probarlo y me olvido.

Podés probar con una carga para hacerla andar , calibrarla , probarla , etc . Y después la carga sería tu circuito.

Ahora que me pongo a pensar . . . ¿ y por que no una fuente de teléfono celular que ya andan en los 5 Vdc ? (ya se que estás en Cuba )


Saludos !


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> ¿ y por que no una fuente de teléfono celular que ya andan en los 5 Vdc ?



Ya lo había pensado, pero ninguna de las que están disponibles entrega 500mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

Bueno , dale para adelante con la lámpara entonces


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Ahora se me ocurrió que quizás pueda hacer ingeniería inversa a uno de esos cargadores y luego sustituir los componentes por los de un bombillo ahorrador para aumentar la capacidad de corriente del diseño. Trataré de hacer esto.

Buscando en la web acerca de los cargadores de baterías para celulares, encontré e; diagrama que muestro a continuación







Creo que cumple todos los requisitos para lo que yo quiero. Ahora el problema sería que las vueltas del transformador quizás no sean las mismas. Tendré que medir el área de sección transversal del que dispongo.

Otro problema es que está diseñado para 220V y acá usamos 110. Supongo que eso sea cuestión de cambiar la cantidad de espiras y alguna resistencia.


----------



## djwash (Dic 16, 2011)

Un cargador estandar de Nokia o Motorola es capaz de suministrar 500mA, y los mas viejos un poco mas, se que es dificil conseguir algunas cosas alla, pero un cargador de esos es algo comun, estandar diria...


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 16, 2011)

Acá las cosas son un poco más difíciles de encontrar. Escasas diría yo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2011)

Pues probá con la de la lámpara entonces , hacele rectificado de onda completa ya que es push pull


----------



## MetroBioCen (Dic 19, 2011)

Dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> hacele rectificado de onda completa ya que es push pull



Donde hago el rectificado de onda completa, ¿a la entrada o a la salida?

¿Por qué push-pull? Yo sólo veo un transistor conectado al trasformador de ferrita.

PD: Me estoy refiriendo al diagrama del cargador de baterías para celulares


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Ah nooooo , yo hablaba de las lámparas-bombillos de bajo consumo-ahorradoras.

La rectificación en onda completa a la salida


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 20, 2012)

Una explicación del funcionamiento del circuito (en inglés). Sigo sin tener idea de cuantas vueltas darle al transformador. Tampoco aparecen las marcas de los enrollados.

http://www.gzhambo.com/NewsView.asp?ID=109&SortID=22


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2012)

Hacele dos espiras a una lámpara ahorradora , con rectificado de onda completa (díodos rápidos ) y medí 

Saludos !


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 23, 2012)

No me expliqué bien. 

Lo que no se es cuantas vueltas darle al transformador por la parte del primario. O sea, cuantas vueltas al primario, y cuantas al excitador. Las de salida serán en función de las vueltas del primario.


----------

